# Tahoe Pics



## tahoeJoe (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm going to Tahoe (Incline, Northstar and South Shore) today and will try to get some pictures of the Northstar Lodge.  Anyone know it their sales office is open on a Sunday?

-TJ


----------



## swift (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking forward to see the pictures when you get back!!!! Post some on the Picture of the Day thread in the Lounge!!!


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 31, 2008)

TJ,

Waiting for some pictures of Northstar I know Kal has some new pictures taken last week.

How did you like northstar?

Did you get to take a look at the rooms at Hyatt Incline?


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 3, 2008)

*Pictures (3-30-08)*



Carmel85 said:


> TJ,
> 
> Waiting for some pictures of Northstar I know Kal has some new pictures taken last week.
> 
> ...



Yes, I got into the rooms at Hyatt Incline, they were very nice. Peggy was very accommodating. Northstar Lodge is going to be incredible!! The finish will be top notch. 

In answer to my own question, the sales center at Northstar was closed Sunday due to the party the night before. However, I was able to get admitted to the sales center but got no information. I did take a few pictures but don't know how to insert them. Can anyone advise me on this? 


-TJ


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 3, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> I did take a few pictures but don't know how to insert them. Can anyone advise me on this?
> 
> 
> -TJ



Here you go


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 4, 2008)

Here are some of the picture I took. All picture were taken on March 30, 2008. To me the living rooms look a little small  

Enjoy 

-TJ 






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 4, 2008)

More Northstar Lodge Pics. Enjoy

-TJ


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 4, 2008)

More PICS

-TJ


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you for all the nice pictures of the Hyatt Northstar


----------



## Denise L (Apr 8, 2008)

tahoeJoe said:


> Here are some of the picture I took. All picture were taken on March 30, 2008. To me the living rooms look a little small



Great photos, thanks for posting!

I had to laugh out loud :rofl: because you took photos of the nice miniature model and then wrote that the living rooms look a little small  . I must be in a really strange mood today!


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 13, 2008)

Denise L said:


> Great photos, thanks for posting!
> 
> I had to laugh out loud :rofl: because you took photos of the nice miniature model and then wrote that the living rooms look a little small  . I must be in a really strange mood today!



Thank you!!  I wrote that as a joke and nobody, except for my wife, got it. Thanks for getting my sense of humor.

-TJ


----------



## benjaminb13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thants because I suffer from low-IQ syndrome- LOL


----------



## benjaminb13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Cant even spell the word "that "right


----------

